# Clownfish changing colors?



## Lenaea (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I have 2 clownfish as part of my salt aquarium. They are (for lack of a better term because I can't remember the proper name) the nemo type, orange with 3 stripes. Recently I noticed that the last stripe on one of them has changed from it's brilliant white to a brown-grey color. I checked all the levels in my tank and everything's normal. The other clown is fine and we haven't had any sickness outbreaks. Does anyone know what's causing this?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It could be the beginning of a color change. Eventually one of your clownfish shoudl take on the dominant female role and become a deep black color.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

+1 and it's called a False Percula or Ocellarus clown fish. undefeated


----------



## Lenaea (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you both for your help! I hope that's all it is!


----------

